# General > General Guns & Ammo >  info on the H&R/NEF 45/410 survivor????

## shaner

been eyeblling these lately, i reload 45colt anyhow , as with 410 shotshells,  seems to be a nice JIC piece to have  around?  anyone shot them .have one  had one? any accucuacy from the 45colt barrel  with no sights except the shotgun bead? thanks!!

----------


## hunter63

I have a Handi Rifle that I added the .45/.410 barrel to, but doesn't have the cool cut down survivor stock, barrel is rifled and does have the 'shot straightener tube (looks like choke tube).
So .45 is fired without the tube, .410 is fired with if you want any kind of pattern....much like the "Judge" variations, as the rifling tends to not pattern well.

So as far accuracy goes, you are not gonna hold a 2" in group at 100 yards, but will hit a target pretty regular.

A compromise, will work in both modes, but not the top performer in either mode.

----------


## kyratshooter

How close can you hold the 100 yard group Hunter?

6", 12", 18"??

Would you consider it more of a 50 yard game getter?

Does the .45 hold a better group with bullets than the .410 does with slugs at 25-50 yards?

----------


## hunter63

100 yd group in in the 12 or a little smaller range,.... Min of paper plate.....been a while since I even tried it that far, and i was free-handing it, I guess off a rest might be closer, and yes 50 yds is a LOT more consistent, in the 2-3' range.....not a varmint rifle but will shoot well enough to get game.

Never really compared slugs with the .45 lc....They were illegal here for a long time, so don't have many of them left, and with the .45 not much point.

In theory,..... this is a great combination, deer +/- or birds.......BUT you can't/shouldn't shoot .45/slugs with the tube, and the pattern suffers without the tube.
Still a valuable, handy, do everything tool, for those that want to expand the tasks that a single firearm can do, you just have to use it properly, at a reasonable price.

----------


## natertot

Okay, I just have to ask. What is the huge craze about .45LC and .410 from the same gun? A pistol is designed to do one thing, a shotgun yet another. When you combine the two, it can "work", but neither will be great. If you want a great shooting .45LC, go get one. Want a good hunting .410, go get one. But if you get a gun to do both, don't expect a miraculous outcome!

Just to put my thoughts in perspective, the toilet and the drinking fountain are both great. I just don't think they should be combined!

----------


## hunter63

Everyone has a shotgun, a rifle, and pistol......How many times can you repeat that with out looking for something different? (wait, wait don't answer that, LOL)

So you come out with something different so people have something to "add" to the collection ( I mean, what is a .17 cal over .22 mag? or in my case a .204 Ruger)........so they convince them selves that this will do both jobs, and does, but not in the way they think.....It's more of a wish, than a fact.
Called marketing.

----------


## natertot

toilet fountain.jpg

Marketing.......I see.

----------


## hunter63

> toilet fountain.jpg
> 
> Marketing.......I see.


You got'er nailed......

----------


## Wildthang

I like the over under type rifles. To me that is truly the best of both worlds for a combo gun. And they can be very accurate. I have never liked combo guns with one barrel!
I would love to have a .22 mag over a 20 gauge over under rifle, now that would be a nice combination that could be used on many types of game!

----------


## hunter63

I agree, now I'm having to make up my mind between a .22 lr over 20 ga, camper version (shorter) vs .22mag over 20 ga (longer)....It's always something.

----------


## kyratshooter

Many folks do not realize that the very first long gun chambered for the .22 mag in 1959 was the Savage 24 in .22 mag over .410.

They realized it was an ideal survival combination.  .22 mag over 20 would be even better.

----------


## hunter63

> Many folks do not realize that the very first long gun chambered for the .22 mag in 1959 was the Savage 24 in .22 mag over .410.
> 
> They realized it was an ideal survival combination.  .22 mag over 20 would be even better.


You know, I didn't know that I was thinking it had been around alot longer...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.22_Win...Magnum_Rimfire

Quote>
The .22 WMR operates at pressures beyond what normal blowback actions typically handle. It first appeared in the Savage Model 24 combination rifle, followed by Winchester's own Model 61. A number of single-shots and repeaters were offered in .22WMR, and the self-loading Jefferson Model 159.[2] Until the 1990s, most .22 WMR firearms were bolt action rifles.< QUOTE


Good friend had .22 mag SS bolt rifle sold by Herters, don't know who made it, back in the '60, with a big scope as a back up. I was amazed at some of the shots he made with it...that had to be in 1961-0r '62....and that makes sense... as he always had the newest and best-est gear?

----------


## hunter63

BTW, The Rossi Circirt Judge is a revolver rifle and is in the .45lc/.410 as well, and same rules apply with the 'straighting tube"
http://www.rossiusa.com/product-list.cfm?category=15

----------


## shaner

:Alucard: thanks for the info, thats where i was sort of stuck on, yuall sort of made it  more clear i guess :Laugh:

----------


## Winter

I'm here because of the 4 ?'s

----------


## natertot

I agree WildThing. I like over under combos, but when to different cals share one barrel, neither cal is worth a darn. I also like you 20ga over .22wmr. Definately a value there!

----------


## shaner

when i was 14 i had a savage 24 22/20 ga what a fun game getter i walked with it on 20ga and now and then id catch a rabbit sittin lookin at me, and  just clis it to 22 and pop dead bunny yes they are  a sweet outfit,  wieght is there only down fall id say

----------


## Wildthang

Do they still make the .22 WMR over 20ga over unders? I would really like to have one!

----------


## kyratshooter

We just did that one a couple of months ago WT.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-42-22-410-O-U

----------


## Wildthang

This is a nice looking gun. I am not sure if they offer it in .22 cal, but I would still like to have one! It is a Remininton SPR94. I think Ole Hunter needs to buy one of these and do a range test for us, I dare ya buddy :Smartass: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Hunter is ignitable but not gullible.

----------


## hunter63

> This is a nice looking gun. I am not sure if they offer it in .22 cal, but I would still like to have one! It is a Remininton SPR94. I think Ole Hunter needs to buy one of these and do a range test for us, I dare ya buddy
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Well, lets see, Big Red loaded up for a trip to "The Place" for spring turkey season. First order of buiness kill a big tom turkey.

Then as long as I'm there anyway, I have to try out the Savage M24 22lr/20 ga camper model...(.short one)...then there are 2 Handi rifles, (5 calibers)......the T/C Hawken flinter....and I did a little work on the AR7, so I can try that out on my own little range....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Or maybe I can head to the Sportsman Club in town, paid my fee for the year, ($7) and shoot any time I want.....And now you want me to buy another one and give it a try?......so many tools, so little time....dark lonely job, but some one has to do it. (sigh)

----------


## Wildthang

> Hunter is ignitable but not gullible.


I know he's not gullible, far from it in fact, but I love to tempt him to buy more guns because he is a lot like me. I love buying guns more than anything!

----------

